# MTH Hudson squeak?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I have an MTH Hudson pulling 5 MTH coaches around my bedroom wall at night. The track is LGB Brass with 8' diameter curves. Occasionally I get a squeak on a curve (usually but not always the same curve - same place).

The train is 7' above the floor and the loco is heavy & awkward to remove & replace.

So far I am not sure what is squeaking. It might be the drivers against the brass rails. I will probably try a light coat of LGB oil on the inside of the rail.

Anyone with an MTH Hudson that is confident of what the squeak is and the remedy?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, I have one and have not noticed it. Might check the gauge on the wheels, especialy the lead truck, or just oil them. Maybe lube the linkage also. Sure like the MTH lineup. Just got a dash 8 with only 26 hours on it and negotiating on a pair of Santa Fe F3 AA's.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Jerry Barnes said:


> Jerry, I have one and have not noticed it. Might check the gauge on the wheels, especialy the lead truck, or just oil them. Maybe lube the linkage also. Sure like the MTH lineup. Just got a dash 8 with only 26 hours on it and negotiating on a pair of Santa Fe F3 AA's.


Hi Jerry,

I got hooked on MTH in O Gauge. Unfortunately for me I find 1:32 too small to run with my LGB/Aristo/USA rolling stock in G Gauge other than the Big Boy & Challenger.

I hardly run them. How do you find the Big Boy & Challenger run on LGB 8' diameter brass track?

I want to start running them but I think the amps might be too high for my timer. They have never been oiled but have very little run time other than the Hudson. I guess I need to get the oil can out.

I assume LGB oil would be OK?

Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
I have a lot of MDC cars , which are 1/32, also some Accucraft reefers in 1/32. Plus the New Bright tank cars that I put MTH trucks on and Kadees, seem to fit in size. . About got rid of all my 1/29 cars. Lot of the newer MTH cars seem pretty large to me.
I just use an oiler I got from the hardware store, has a long tube you pull out, makes it easy to oil. Flip the engine over and you'll see a plug on the gearbox, squirt some grease in it also and oil all the axles, then do the linkage. Oil the leading/trailing trucks also. Squeak only on curves? May be binding a bit. My Mikado slows down on my 20' curves. Diameter. I run my MTH stuff a lot. I like the sound/smoke.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Jerry,

I was too far along with LGB, Aristo & USAT before buying MTH in G Gauge so all I have in 1:32 rolling stock are the MTH UP coaches. My buying days are pretty much behind me now.

Yes, the squeaks are only on curves which made me think about binding but I did not expect a 1:32 Hudson to have a problem with 8' diameter curves. 

I'm trying to put running time on the MTH locos because they have had so little use.

I will follow your suggestions.

Thanks,

Jerry



Jerry Barnes said:


> Jerry,
> I have a lot of MDC cars , which are 1/32, also some Accucraft reefers in 1/32. Plus the New Bright tank cars that I put MTH trucks on and Kadees, seem to fit in size. . About got rid of all my 1/29 cars. Lot of the newer MTH cars seem pretty large to me.
> I just use an oiler I got from the hardware store, has a long tube you pull out, makes it easy to oil. Flip the engine over and you'll see a plug on the gearbox, squirt some grease in it also and oil all the axles, then do the linkage. Oil the leading/trailing trucks also. Squeak only on curves? May be binding a bit. My Mikado slows down on my 20' curves. Diameter. I run my MTH stuff a lot. I like the sound/smoke.


----------

